# cloudiness



## thedawg113 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a 72 gallon bow front aquarium and I am using a Eheim 2217 canister filter, It has been running now for 1 month and my cycle is not complete yet as I am doing a cycle with too many fish . I was given bad advice by the LFS but I am doing daily water changes of 50%. My problem is cludy water. When I shut the filter off to do water change the water becomes perfectly clear but as soon as I restart the filter the water becomes slightly cloudy again. Is this a normal thing or maybe filter problem. The filter appears to be working fine. Lots of water coming from return same as from beginning when new. Is this just bacterial bloom ? 


3 bala sharks
3 clown loaches
1 rtb shark
1 common pleco
3 orange swords

ph - 7.4
amonia - 0
nitrites - 2.0
nitrates - 5.0


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

im not an expert, but I would slow the water changes down, or take out less. From what I would say, you are taking out 100% every other day thus not allowing any good bacteria to remain and do its work. Thats just my opinion, I could be wrong


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I havent had that type of filter before but is it air bubbles you are seeing? Could there be a leak somewhere as well?

How many fish and what type are you dealing with?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You're not allowing wastes to build up (with 50% daily WCs) so the bacteria that are trying to colonize your filter have nothing to consume, and thus don't get established in any appreciable quantity.

Start doing WCs once a week, 10 - 25% OR as you need them (ie Ammonia or Nitrites creep up. After 2 - 3 weeks you should be cycled.

I would get rid of all your sharks - they're going to get way too big for your tank within a few months. If you like their torpedo shape look into some larger barbs like the Denisoni barbs.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I agree you should cut down on the water changes let your bacteria get growing. Where are you located maybe you can gets some used media from someone or from your lfs.This will speed up your cycle.


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

When u restart ur 2217 put a net or something that would filter the debris from ur 2217.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Bad stocking advice is where it started and at least that ammonia is zero. Though nitrite is present, I would continue the water changes so that nitrite doesn't increase as Bala sharks are very sensitive to nitrite. Once you notice nitrite begins to dropl, then you can decrease the frequency of water changes.

The cloudiness is just free floating bacterial colonies wherethey are too small to be trapped by the canister filter media. Just give it time and the cloudiness will clear up on it's own but for the meantime, keep up w/the water changes.

JM2C


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

At least there is a bit of light at the end of the tunnel; Looks like your nearing the end of your cycle. 

As for the rest, I would pretty much repeat what's already been said.


----------



## Billy Fisher (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, slow your water changes down. About 25% a week should be fine, so you are completelty changing the water every month. Do you have a warranty on that filter? I reccomend Tetra Pro if you are thinking about changing it. Try feeding them less, and/or clean out the filter.

Why the cloudy water is occuring, is because you HAVE NOT NEARLY left an external filter long enough to mature. I'd give it 1.5 months for your tank and the external filter to mature, before even thinking about adding something like a shoal of about 6 Zebra Danios, as these are hardy, and do not mind such an immature tank.

Instructions for changing your external filter:

From the day you set up your new one, leave them both running in the tank, and after a month, discard the old one.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Billy Fisher said:


> ... adding something like a shoal of about 6 Zebra Danios, as these are hardy, and *do not mind such an immature tank.*
> .


I would disagree with that statement. Yes, they can survive an immature tank but they do "mind". I am by no means innocent, I have six danio fry in a planted immature tank atm.

Think of it this way; If you put a human in a closed room that is filled with smoke, he will survive. In fact after a while he may not seem to "mind" it neither. But the damage is being done to his lungs, eyes etc... In the end his life expectancy and health are damaged.

So while your danios or other hardy fish may not seem to mind, the damage is being done.


----------

